# Best light bulbs/ lit mirrors for doing makeup??



## dirtyMartini (Jul 9, 2007)

Can somebody recommend which type of lightbulb best mimics natural daylight? I'm looking for something similar to what they have at the MAC counters that shows *ALL of the flaws*, just like natural light does. I think there was a type of bulb that was _advertised _to provide a "daylight" type of light, but does it really work? 

Currently my bathroom lighting is yellow, and when I step outside during the day I notice so many flaws that I couldn't see under that lighting! Ugh! I'd like to be able to catch all of my flaws before going out! Any suggestions?


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 11, 2007)

I prefer to apply makeup in bright natural daylight and usually stand right in front of my bedroom window in direct light to avoid heading outside and seeing mistakes.  Anyways, full spectrum light bulbs like these will give you natural light: http://www.fullspectrumsolutions.com...lbs_40_ctg.htm

I'm guessing you could pick these up at most hardware stores, but I'm not sure...I'm actually going to try to find these myself!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 11, 2007)

apparently Billy B swears by this tota lamp
http://www.lowel.com/tota/tota_d.html

you can see the reference to him recommending this here
http://elkevonfreudenberg.com/blog/2...product-finds/


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_apparently Billy B swears by this tota lamp
http://www.lowel.com/tota/tota_d.html

you can see the reference to him recommending this here
http://elkevonfreudenberg.com/blog/2...product-finds/_

 


thanks!! really helpful!


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks both of you..

So option #1 is *full spectrum light bulbs*.. And option #2 (Billy B's lamp) uses a "*Tungsten halogen lamp*", which apparently is equivalent to a plain halogen lamp. Ahh I think I'm starting to get somewhere


----------



## valentine319 (Feb 9, 2013)

Same question but can individuals give the color spectrum it should be, lumen number would work too. I can get mini halogen and make strip lighting around my mirror but they too have colors.

  	There are also now LED, CLF (spiral bulbs) and Halogen (due to bulb heat must handle differently) but same color range. FYI- the range says Warm Medium White (yellow undertone strong  didn't list since it makes you yellow, not wanted), Soft White (yellow undertone)2700 lumens, Bright white (pure white, all color spectrum) 3500 spectum, Natural daylight 5000+ lumens (light blue to mimic sunlight). Any reviews on these different types?

  	Would love some opinions. I realized mine were yellow and I could never get makeup right. Would like to know Bright White or Natural Daylight? They do sell a light pink mood light but assuming that is just for adding colors to a room and we would never use something like that. Thx everyone.

  	Dirty Martini, "I'm assuming your vote is Bright white (full spectrum?)"

  	Daisy Dead Petals, "It looks like they would be Natural Daylight" They have an BlueMax that is HD on that site. 

  	Just trying to figure out which one.


----------



## CameraGuy (Jul 10, 2013)

That Lowel light is not the same as a halogen lamp bulb,  the color temp is closer to 2900k to 3000k the Lowel is color temp correct at 3200k it is called tungsten.  That light is expensive that is what tv and film crews use and is not still off color wise it natural light at noon is around 5200k to 5600k.  If you use a vanity light around the mirror the daylight bulbs are the best you can get.  They do also make mirrors just for this

  	http://www.target.com/p/ottlite-natural-daylight-makeup-mirror-black-white/-/A-13216667?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|13216667&CPNG=Health+Beauty&kpid=13216667&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=13216667&gclid=CPvU3dDaprgCFU5xQgodeUkATQ


----------

